# tips on what to take after cycle



## deadlyletdown (May 8, 2011)

Okay so I'm a beginner in jabbing test into my body Iv done 200mg per week for about 4 weeks and the 5th week Was about 100mg since I ran out. I'm Going to go on 5 more weeks to finish cycle with 200mg a week . Iv been doing research and Im convinced in taking nolvadex to prevent gyno and some type of mucuna to help out my natural testosterone release. Is this good to end my cycle and prevent any type of after effects of test cyp? If so, how and when should I take nolvadex and mucuna ? Have mercy on my ignorance towards testosterone please. (I skipped my 6th week)


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 8, 2011)

deadlyletdown said:


> Okay so I'm a beginner in jabbing test into my body Iv done 200mg per week for about 4 weeks and the 5th week Was about 100mg since I ran out. I'm Going to go on 5 more weeks to finish cycle with 200mg a week . Iv been doing research and Im convinced in taking nolvadex to prevent gyno and some type of mucuna to help out my natural testosterone release. Is this good to end my cycle and prevent any type of after effects of test cyp? If so, how and when should I take nolvadex and mucuna ? Have mercy on my ignorance towards testosterone please. (I skipped my 6th week)



Personally I wouldn't shut my system down for 200mg per week... far too low imo. I know it's still multiple times higher than what an average male produces naturally but still too low imo. 400mg for 10 weeks is an ideal first cycle imo. Although 300mg would be good too.

I like to taper down and not use 'recovery' meds these days. However I definately recommend nolvadex to give you a boost and help with recovery. Start that 2 weeks after your last test c injection. I would take that for 20mg for 3 weeks and maybe extend to a 4th week at 10mg. Clomid is useful too but I feel nolva is all you need.

You are referring to mucuna pruriens. I wouldn't personally take that post cycle. It is great for increasing your libido so it would be useful. But it works by increasing dopamine levels. It would be especially good if you had deca or tren in your cycle. I would buy a good tribulus product to help with post cycle recovery. There are many meds but a good tribulus product with lots of good fats in your diet is all you need imo.

Just curious but what are your stats (age, height, weight, bf etc)?


----------



## highrich (May 11, 2011)

deadlyletdown said:


> Okay so I'm a beginner in jabbing test into my body Iv done 200mg per week for about 4 weeks and the 5th week Was about 100mg since I ran out. I'm Going to go on 5 more weeks to finish cycle with 200mg a week . Iv been doing research and Im convinced in taking nolvadex to prevent gyno and some type of mucuna to help out my natural testosterone release. Is this good to end my cycle and prevent any type of after effects of test cyp? If so, how and when should I take nolvadex and mucuna ? Have mercy on my ignorance towards testosterone please. (I skipped my 6th week)



Stats please


----------

